# gun repairs



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a gun here I been cleaning every hunt and I always clean it really good and my trigger seems to get stuck and I would have to pull it back before I fire second shot. Is there any repair shop around south side of salt lake? I really need some one knows more than I do to look at it and fix it


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have a Benelli Nova? Mine use to do it, took it to a gunsmith in Ogden. If it is a Benelli you can send it back to them, they have a 5 yr warranty but you will be out of a gun for a couple of weeks....


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes my is a beneli super nova. Did the gun smith take care of the problem?


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

And also what was your problem? trigger spring was worn out or what?


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

if you clean it really good aftear every hnt you may get the build up of oil and dirt will stick to it as you go hunting and it may cause it to stick.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you pulling the trigger group when you clean it? if not, try removing that, and spraying some type of gun cleaner in there and then blowing it out with compressed air, you may have gunk in there jamming it.

If you are cleaning it, I would get a gunsmith to look at it, sorry all the ones I use are north of SLC.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have a super nova and the problem i had was i bit different it would misfire the shells every once and a while what the issue was that as i cleaned it and put it away some dirt and dust got into it and wouldnt let the firing pin hit the shell hard enough and it wouldnt go off so i took it all apart and cleaned it all seperately and used a can of that computer air can and blew it out really good 

the problem i have found is the oil and lube will just sit there sometimes and collect the dust and cause problems when you clean it go easy on the oil and lube for that reason i have tuned down the amount that i use and it helps so much


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have never had a problem with my Nova, I do not use alot of oil and I put empty RX bottles over the muzzle on all my shotguns and rifles so dust will not end up on the bolt face.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Salt Lake City, UT

Nightowls Gunsmithing 2298 Zions Dr Salt Lake City,UT (8.01 mi)

(801) 964-6846. I lost a spring in my browning gold. This gunsmith was the closest to me so I took it there. Had to call him a couple times to see if it was done, but when it was he ended up having to make a new spring. I went to pick it up and he didn't charge me anything. Not saying he will do yours for free, but I will return in a second should I ever need any work done.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Alright thanks for all help!!! i think it could be the oil and dirt mixing up and getting trigger jammed. I will do some research to figure how to take that one part apart. i don't know if its possible.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Do not take it apart!!!! You only need to pull the assembly out of the gun. I spray mine out with brake cleaner and blow it out with compressed air. You can choose another cleaning solution but I like brake cleaner because it dries. It will however discolor any plastic around your trigger a little. Spray the crap out of it and use the spray straw to get down in the nooks and crannies. Careful its gonna go everywhere. Then blow out with compressed air really well. DO NOT PUT ANY OILS OR LUBE ON YOUR TRIGGER ASSEMBLY!!! It just collects more dirt and gunk. Lightly oil the outside trigger guard area with wd40 to diminish the light discoloration on the plastic, but I repeat do not oil anything else. And do not try to disassemble past just pulling it out of your gun. That is a task for gunsmiths only. You will only make it worse. This method will get out 95 percent of the crap. If you are still having an issue it is then time to seek a gunsmiths help. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

alright i will try that this afternoon! Thanks!


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

i did ended up taking my gun trigger apart. i watched one youtube video and said it was very common for beneli supernovas. It was pretty easy stuff. I took the trigger backside and sand paper it so it more of round shape instead of square. I did find lots of crap like dirt and weed seeds etc.... so i think there was two problems for the trigger jamming. i am going to try it out tomorrow and hope that works so i don't have to send it in the factory. 

for those who have same problems on beneli super novas. youtube link below.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Sell it and buy an 870. Problem solved.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

woollybugger said:


> Sell it and buy an 870. Problem solved.


haha good one. :lol: i have three of my friend and family have 870 that has problems too with the gun. It just based on how well you clean it and of course every gun is gonna have problem. Not every gun is perfect. If i had the money, i would get me a beretta extrema 2!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I, too, shoot a SuperNova, and have seen the issue that others described. I would be willing to take a look at it, although I am not a gunsmith. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. I live in Taylorsville.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Its seems to work now. i think the dirt and rounding the trigger backside seems to be the problem!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

try and take apart the trigger housing and clean that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One other thought: I take my trigger group out and dip it in Prolix and let it soak for a bit to break up all the crud that builds up. Then I blow it out with an air compressor and it looks like new


----------

